# 63 Days till Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

63 Days till Halloween
8/29/2013

Might as well stay with the “Mixes from Blogs” folder, containing mixes I’ve downloaded from various internet sites over the years. I got hooked on Halloween music thanks largely to Never Ending Wonder Radio’s Halloween channels about 10 or 12 years ago. Then I started scouring the intarwebs for more, and one website I could count on for lots of old Halloween music / sounds was “Scar Stuff”. 

*Scar Stuff – Spook Party (2000) *
*Scar Stuff - Ghoul-Arama (2001)*
Jason from “Scar Stuff” made two mix CDs which are incredible, in part due to the song selections, but mainly because of all the other sounds going on … wind, thunder, and screams from old sound effects albums, movie trailers during songs and transitions… you can tell a lot of thought and work went into making the tracks flow seamlessly, and there is never a dull moment. Both of them have a decidedly “old-time” flavor … even though not every song is old. And old-timey black-and-white movie-posteresque CD covers seal the deal. I will listen to these two mixes a few more times during the season.

*SAP’s Halloween Mixes*
2007 - Plenty of variety, but I think those Scar Stuff mixes spoiled me. There’s a ton of rare stuff, but the downside is that it sounds thrown together rather than carefully crafted. Still – this is a pretty cool collection. I’ve always liked Goblin’s “Suspiria”.

2008 – Opens with Manson’s “This is Halloween” (meh), but follows with a good cover of Ministry’s “Everyday is Halloween”. 80’s goodness with “Doin’ It In a Haunted House”. Again, lots of rare stuff. But NOW, SAP kicked it up a notch by actually transitioning from one track to the next. He even started adding some Halloween-related dialogue in a few spots, which is a really nice touch. Coulda done without “The Shriek of Agony” from McFadden (& Dor), but “Dracula’s Lament” from “Forgetting Sarah Marshall” is terrific here.

2009 – SAP’s mixes keep getting better. Better transitions, more movie clips, more mixing. Still plenty of unusual tracks to keep things interesting … didn’t finish this one. Have to try again tomorrow.


----------

